# Rookie Salmon Troller - Looking for Advice



## bapotter (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm just getting started with salmon fishing the big lake (near the piers) and harbors and I could use some advice. I'm a 100% rookie but fast learner. I've already read a bunch and watched numerous videos and I believe I have the general idea. I don't have a lot in the equipment department (yet). I have two diver rods, slide divers and a few flashers. I'm headed up to Ludington this weekend but I haven't purchased any lures/baits. I won't make up Friday eve in time to hit the local tackle shop to ask for their advice and I plan to be out early Saturday morning before they open. 

Anyway, what should I buy for baits/lures? I'm looking to get by with a half dozen or fewer baits to start out (I'm noticing baits are darn expensive). I was thinking of picking up a few flies to run behind a flasher, and some plugs for the other line. The program would be slide diver, flasher and fly set 30 ft back with the diver set on 1. Second rod would be slide diver and plug 50 ft back with diver on 4. Fishing both rods on one side leaving the rear and other side clear for landing fish (I'll likely be solo). 

So, where should I start...flies, spoons, plugs....colors? On the right track with the program or way off base?

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

This time of year if your after returning kings id throw plugs at them on your outside divers and a white paddle white fly off the back under the boat. Down here to the south the coho are showing up so im back to running a few spoons and rotator/fly combos. Wont be long and the steelhead bite will pick back up and spoons are a good choice. I know a few guys running body baits like flat fish, rapalas/thunder sticks for the coho and a few browns.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Run the divers on opposite sides. With only one other rod in the water landing a fish should not be that hard. And a flasher 30' back will swingg a huge arc just Looking to find your other rod if they are that close. Plugs éven move a lot.

The harbor may be just. If you are new at this fish outside the pack.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

May be busy. You don't want to learn how to troll in a busy harbor.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

I started with a couple each of spoons, j-plugs and flies. 90% of my fish have been caught on spoons, followed by meat rigs and then plugs. I don't recommend meat rigs to start off due to slightly more difficult to rig plus the cut bait is an extra thing to think about. 

Keep it simple and have fun!


----------



## bapotter (Aug 20, 2014)

Thanks for the tips. I plan on it being busy and will stay to the outside, observe and get comfortable with my equipment and program. I was up on Labor Day weekend jigging and cruising which allowed me to watch for a bit without worrying about my own lines. This should help but I still will avoid the main pack. The last thing I want is to tangle someone up or get in the way. It's just fishing not a competition for me. 

Any colors to start? Out of all the fishing equipment out there the number of colors for salmon spoons and plugs is kind of outrageous. Paralysis by analysis you know.


----------



## Wobble (Sep 13, 2004)

This late in season, plugs for sure. For color I would stick to green, pearls and occasionally blacks. You also need some glo gear, the early pre dawn bite with glo plugs and spoons can be the best of the day. Good luck!


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

If I had two plugs, it would be ace hi (silver horde) or J plug size 4 in green glow black ladder back, and mother of pearl (or wonderbread - pearl or white base with colored dots - like a bag of wonderbread bread).

Spoons for this time of year I like magnum moonshines, in bloody nose, atomic melon, and mongolian beef. Later in te year, well, too many to pick from! Dreamweaver standard blue and green dolphins are money in about any condition, with something orange (double orange crush) for steelhead up higher.


----------



## tgafish (Jan 19, 2001)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> If I had two plugs, it would be ace hi (silver horde) or J plug size 4 in green glow black ladder back, and mother of pearl (or wonderbread - pearl or white base with colored dots - like a bag of wonderbread bread).
> 
> Spoons for this time of year I like magnum moonshines, in bloody nose, atomic melon, and mongolian beef. Later in te year, well, too many to pick from! Dreamweaver standard blue and green dolphins are money in about any condition, with something orange (double orange crush) for steelhead up higher.


Pretty much perfect advice here. For flies you can have a good start with one that has mirage in the name and one that has ice. Any variation will get the job done. Good Luck


----------



## bapotter (Aug 20, 2014)

Thanks guys. I'll be hitting the stores at lunch and emptying my wallet. 

I'll report back on the fishing after the weekend.


----------



## Hose Puller (Nov 20, 2009)

Where are you coming from? I might have a few things I can give you. I know what it's like getting started. After 20+ years I have accumulated a lot of stuff. If it isn't out of your way it might be worth meeting me somewhere and see if you want anything.


----------



## bapotter (Aug 20, 2014)

Thanks for the offer Hose Puller. I sent you a PM.


----------



## salmon_slayer06 (Mar 19, 2006)

Don't get discouraged if you don't do well. If you want to get the most bang for your buck make a trip to Ontario next year around July. The 50's are now the infamous 40's, the 40's are now the 30's. You can still catch a 30 over there with many mid to high 20's mixed in.


----------



## polevaultjoe (Nov 30, 2010)

salmon_slayer06 said:


> Don't get discouraged if you don't do well. If you want to get the most bang for your buck make a trip to Ontario next year around July. The 50's are now the infamous 40's, the 40's are now the 30's. You can still catch a 30 over there with many mid to high 20's mixed in.


 Not to hijack the thread here, but I'm looking to fish Lake Ontario next year and find some fish. I've had trouble finding the best time and location for this lake. You mention July, that's helpful. Any more details on timing or relative locations would be very helpful. Thanks!!!


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Take a look at the site Lake Ontario United.


----------



## salmon_slayer06 (Mar 19, 2006)

www.spoonpullers.com

i went out of bluffers. get a boat well in the marina and if you can, sleep on the boat.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

As a rookie I find most guys starting out for salmon, troll to slow when running plugs or spoons. I have done well running 2.75 - 3.0 MPH


----------



## bapotter (Aug 20, 2014)

Got out early this afternoon in PM lake. Didn't fish prime time. Had family obligations. Ran a couple different plugs and flasher/fly combos. No takers. Saw 2 caught by another boat. Marked very few. 

I think I've got the hang of setting the divers and gear. I'll be out early tomorrow AM. If the weather forecast holds I'll likely head out in front of the pier heads.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Good work bapotter! Keep at it and the effort will be rewarded!


----------



## bapotter (Aug 20, 2014)

Got after it again early this AM. Nothing going around the pier heads so I went back into PM lake. Ended up 2/2. King on a half chartreuse half silver spoon and Coho on glo green black ladder back j-plug. 

Thank you everyone for the tips and the help getting started with gear!


----------

